# Classical Musicians Mobile App?



## petruculin (Aug 10, 2018)

I was wondering if there is a mobile app which connects musicians and allows them to interact with friends, new people, like on other social media but dedicated to musicians, preferebly to classical musicians. Do you know of any or would you recommend anything? A music app?
Tried to find a useful one and I can't.

Thanks for help!
:tiphat:


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2018)

you mean like tinder but for musicians? I think that's a thing..........

yeah it is: http://www.vampr.me/


----------



## petruculin (Aug 10, 2018)

It's not for classical musicians, but thank you for help!

Not sure it's an app thought for the purpose.


----------

